# Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children Complete



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 6, 2009)

For all of you who don't know, there will be a new version of FF7: Advent Children coming out. What's new? Well the first visible improvement will be the graphic aspect which is now Blue-Ray level. The second thing that will be different in this version........THERE WILL BE ABOUT 25 MINUTES OR SO OF EXTRA FOOTAGE PLUS THE REMAKE OF SOME PARTS OF THE MOVIE!!!! It's pretty much the director's cut of the movie  and will deepen its plot, which in my opinion was kind of lacking so it might be a good thing after all.

 I know some of you might be exceptical about squeezing more the piggy called FF7, however here's the trailer of the new version and it looks amazing, most of it is made of extra scenes. Enjoy!

[YOUTUBE]KPK4yDZujWQ[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 6, 2009)

/squees like a little piggie. I only ever watched my friends play the game, but the movie sure was gorgeous. I have to admit that I mostly adored it for characterization of Kadaj (oh, and eye candy galore). The crazy ones are always the best? Lovely trailer with Kadaj showing up like that. :3


----------



## Crackers (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah, this looks so much better than what the original AC was. 

Too bad I don't have anything to play a Blu-ray disc, though.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 6, 2009)

A remake?That sucks, and then they actually make the trailer out of extra scenes so now that if I would watch the movie there is even less new things for me to see. Seriously a sequel or a prequel would've been ten times better. This takes squeezing to a whole other level.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 6, 2009)

KittenLou said:


> Ah, this looks so much better than what the original AC was.
> 
> Too bad I don't have anything to play a Blu-ray disc, though.



Well, it's incredibly likely it'll be on the Internet a week before it's release, so I wouldn't worry about seeing it.

Looks great, but I want my FF1/FF6/FF8 movie.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Create game and stop wasting time  

Or make another FF movie


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 6, 2009)

They have already milked FFVII of all it's worth imo:\

But the trailer looks better.. Improvement over the original movie. However.. they're doing the same mistake in focusing on action scenes over actual plot...


----------



## illmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Extra footage. cool.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 6, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> /squees like a little piggie. I only ever watched my friends play the game, but the movie sure was gorgeous. I have to admit that I mostly adored it for characterization of Kadaj (oh, and eye candy galore). The crazy ones are always the best? Lovely trailer with Kadaj showing up like that. :3


I knew some people would love to see Kadash briefly shirtless hehe




KittenLou said:


> Ah, this looks so much better than what the original AC was.
> 
> Too bad I don't have anything to play a Blu-ray disc, though.


Like Piekage said, it will be on the internet shortly before or shortly after its release so you won't miss it. Hurray for piracy lol




Svenno said:


> They have already milked FFVII of all it's worth imo:\
> 
> But the trailer looks better.. Improvement over the original movie. However.. they're doing the same mistake in focusing on action scenes over actual plot...


Actually I read somewhere that the 25 extra minutes or so of footage would not only expand fights but also develop the plot a little better or fill plotholes. That's 25% more movie than before so at least there should be 25% more plot. I hope they do that. 





Vault said:


> Create game and stop wasting time
> 
> Or make another FF movie


Yes, they should just remake the original game with a lot of extra content.....I don't know why they have not done it, everybody knows they will make a shitload of money with that game, probably more than what they made with FFXII or X. Maybe they are giving the market all this compilation to get knew fans so that when they release the actual game, they'll make more money.

If I would be given the choice, I would choose a FFVI movie. It had one of the best plots of the series and a great deal of epicness. I whole saga following FFVI storyline would probably do as well internationally as FFVII or even better.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 6, 2009)

Another movie would be too awesome.  I think my favorite part out of those clips was when Yazoo aimed his motorcycle at the helicopter. A person shouldn't be in the thing when it is shooting off like that. xD


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

I have only watched AC once and was wanting to watch it again, Ill definitely check out the new version this time. The plot wasn't the greatest but its nice seeing characters revisited.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll watch it. As a FF7 fanboy, I loved AC.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 6, 2009)

will add to netflix...or buy used blu-ray

I already have the dvd of the old version and can't see shelling out 30-40 for this.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2009)

They really love to milk this series for all it's worth, don't they? 
Well, I'll probably end up downloading it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 8, 2009)

Havent got a blue-ray tought, Internet will take care of that problem tought.

Still I tought that the original was pretty good imo.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, the first one was quite good.  And I'm sure this version will be too.  The thing that really got me was when Sephiroth blocked Cloud's Omnislash ver. 5 in the trailer.  I was like WTF! O_o

Honestly though, they do enjoy milking this series a lot because of it's success and popularity.  Doesn't stop me from wanting to see the movie, though.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2009)

I saw the trailer look very intresting, *hopes for extra Sephiroth scenes*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2009)

Some of the fights that were cut out of the original will be back and I am glad, but I'm not going to be buying this for a while


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 8, 2009)

Rental at best...and only for the eye candy that the Blu-ray damn well better present(the DVD was nothing special compared to other CG films).


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah... the dvd wasnt nothing special at all.

so when is this going to be released?


----------



## Draffut (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know if a mere 25 minutes can repair that wretched excuse for a storyline, but if it does, i'll be all over this.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't give a crap if the storyline wasn't that great... this movie is beautiful.  Anyone who doesn't give it credit for at least that needs to fuck off.

Thank god for Japan/America being in the same region for Blu-Ray.  Does this mean that the subtitles will also be in English?


----------



## Even (Feb 9, 2009)

I was already planning on getting this for the FFXIII demo, but those added scenes looked awesome 
also, as a FFVII fanboy, I loved AC, so I'm pretty sure I'll love this too


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2009)

damn, i might have to buy a blu ray player


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Thank god for Japan/America being in the same region for Blu-Ray.  Does this mean that the subtitles will also be in English?


Only if Square wants English subtitles on the Japanese disc.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 9, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Only if Square wants English subtitles on the Japanese disc.



DDD

FUCKIN' A!


----------



## Draffut (Feb 10, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I don't give a crap if the storyline wasn't that great... this movie is beautiful.  Anyone who doesn't give it credit for at least that needs to fuck off.



Of course it's beautiful, but if I don't just want to Fangasm over pretty CG.  give me some substance.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Of course it's beautiful, but if I don't just want to Fangasm over pretty CG.  give me some substance.



It's not just the CG... it's what they did with it.

Plus, I thought the story was decent.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 10, 2009)

Nah, I'm not intrested in this. The original movie was cool, flat storyline, but the fights more than just made up for this shortcoming. This new version just seems kinda random to me. I don't need to see 25 extra minutes of Danzel kicking some ass.


----------



## dilbot (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm excited for this. Blu ray looks 

I thought the storyline was...ok. Though I never really cared for it. Straight up D/L once it's upped.


----------



## Even (Feb 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Only if Square wants English subtitles on the Japanese disc.



meh, I hated the english dub... The VA's sucked ass... The Japanese voice acting was 10x better 

I'm just glad I understand Japanese....


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, more reasons to hate Square. FFVII was better when the ending was ambiguous enough to make you think everyone was killed by Meteor except RedXIII.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 11, 2009)

The hell? Wasn't one crappy version enough?

Jeez, give that cow some rest.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 11, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't know if a mere 25 minutes can repair that *wretched excuse for a storyline*, but if it does, i'll be all over this.


wo said it was Square Enix intentions to make a great storyline,im glad they did alot of action more than the plot since the movie is for FFVII fans and we aredy know the story and the characters from the game.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I don't know if a mere 25 minutes can repair that wretched excuse for a storyline, but if it does, i'll be all over this.


no you just a weaboo


----------



## Piekage (Feb 11, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> wo said it was Square Enix intentions to make a great storyline,im glad they did alot of action more than the plot since the movie is for FFVII fans and we aredy know the story and the characters from the game.



Why would Square, or anyone for that matter, make anything without at least trying to make the story interesting? I would think that if Square didn't care about a story, they wouldn't have bother'd putting one in, just 90 minutes of action, which I doubt people would have minded.

No FF7 fan knew what happened in Advent before it's release, so it doesn't matter how much anyone knew since it's an entirely different story.



> The hell? Wasn't one crappy version enough?
> 
> Jeez, give that cow some rest.



It can still make milk, so I doubt they'll stop.


----------



## Boromir (Feb 11, 2009)

Bastards.
Just focus on making FF13 better than anything before it. I wish they'd stop whoring FF7 around so much.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 12, 2009)

I am pissed cause I just bought Advent children like 3 weeks ago, but I want this one too! I'm a slave to FF...


----------

